# Is The new 6.4 diesel any good



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Just as the title says is the 09 6.4 any good??? Thanks


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

No! Run away!!!


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

turfmasters what's the basis for your response?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

it seem he own 3 gm truck so I am sure he never own Ford 6.4L



For me

I heard are most GOOD but little problem with injector leak or radiator that all I could say. If it were me I give chance.


----------



## TRKling (Nov 1, 2008)

I like the one we have. Been relatively no issues with it, except the fuel economy sucks wind.

The engine has plenty of power to move snow easily and motors down the road with the best of them. Have to get used to that Regen and a few other quirks, but it seems to be holding its own so far.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

turfmasters;703490 said:


> No! Run away!!!


sounds like a educated response with some proof to back it up.. probaly another cummins follower.

the boss dealer i sub for and work at has an 08 f-350 dump with 6.4 and its been fine with no probs at all and has about 15k on it... it pushes a 10' boss v in the winter as well, fuel mileage sucks but all the big 3 dropped with the new emissions seems ford dropped the most though. they like the motor and just ordered a 09 chassis cab 350 with 6.4 as well.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok still kinda waiting on the scorpion motor to see what thats like


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

My Dad loves his, no issues there!


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

albhb3;704077 said:


> Ok still kinda waiting on the scorpion motor to see what thats like


Put me on that list but I fear I wont be buying the first model out.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Bad Fuel mileage. Foolish twin turbo set up that causes tons of issues. Ford has completly discontinued building anymore 6.4's t his happened about 6 months ago. Yes the economy is part of this. But Ford and Navistar are sueing each other. So wait for 2010 and But the SCORPIAN!!!!! I heard rumors that they used there old 7.3 Diesel mold for the block. If you looking for a dump truck buy the Dodge CTD with the Aisin tranny. Its a better set up than Dmax and Allison. If you are just looking for 2500/3500 SRW I havent heard bad things about Dodges new six speed tranny. But the DMax and Allie is a better set up in the 2500/3500 setup.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

the truck I am driving the most lately is the 3500 6.4, she has a dump body 2.3 yard sander and a 9' fisher blade. I mostly salt but do some clean-up plowing, I have been averaging 5.3 mpg based on the on-board computer. It will push sick amounts of wet snow and can crawl over sidewalk curbs loaded without spinning the tires, so the power is great. don't expect to get to hiway speeds too quick, kinda like a school bus there. I have noticed some weird turbo noise when the engine gets hot (if I forget to angle the blade and drive hiway) its almost like you have the clutch in and floor it. also if somehow anything other than station fuel gets in the tank your egr pukes. the cab heater heats up quick, seems like it does that faster than my ram gasser did. the windows get hammered with road grime making it hard to see fast.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

I just love people who chime in about a subject with opinions, especially when they have no personal experience! albhb3 is looking for some facts. Plain and simple.

Just my .02¢


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

First of all I love trucks.I have drove all the brands but really like GMC.My dealer is less than a mile away and has a great service dept.I have been buying trucks there since 1978.The ford trucks have problems with their trannies when hooked up to a diesel.I have two buddies who both have had injectors replaced,one engine and both with new transmissions all with under 60k.Sure I like the way Fords look and are built except for the diesel and trans problems.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

the town i sub for just got a new f550 in with the 6.4
thing is abeast will push just about naything(so wont my 6.0 lol)
couple issues i have with it is fuel economy(not a huge problem), it shuts off after idling longer than 10(don't like shutting my truck off in a storm) minutes, and last storm it suked so much sno in through the airfilter to shut the truck off(cold air intake should fix that)
other than those issues it is an awesome truck and i would definately cnsider buying one.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

turfmasters -

Both with the 6.4?


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

I test drove the 6.4 but was not impressed at all. Tons of T lag. Went and drove a CTD and was sold. I know nothing about the reliability, I'm sure they're fine like the rest. I was just not impressed with where the power was. Prior to this oct. I was a powerstroke fanatic, then I drove the CTD. I have a 2001 7.3 that reminds me alot of the CTD and I have a 2006 6.0, which I thought was pretty cool till I got in a CTD.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

ColliganLands;704452 said:


> the town i sub for just got a new f550 in with the 6.4
> thing is abeast will push just about naything(so wont my 6.0 lol)
> couple issues i have with it is fuel economy(not a huge problem), it shuts off after idling longer than 10(don't like shutting my truck off in a storm) minutes, and last storm it suked so much sno in through the airfilter to shut the truck off(cold air intake should fix that)
> other than those issues it is an awesome truck and i would definately cnsider buying one.


are you sure they didnt shut it off after it had been idling?? my boss' 6.4 idled the other day for about 1 hr. straight after i fueled it up at the shop and never shut itself off nor have i ever hear before that they shut themselves off from prolonged idling.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

no they left it running when we went for dinner came back out the strobes were on but the truck was off
key was still in "ON" position too


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

There is an idle shut down feature that can be ordered for the truck to prevent prolong idling. I'd imagine it's required in some goofy state like Cali.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Engine idle shut down :

Can be deleted for vehicles ordered by dealers in CA, CT, DE, GA, ME, NJ, NY, NC and PA for delivery outside of those states. California and affected green states require non-exempted vehicles with diesel engines rated over 14K GVW to incorporate an idle shutdown system to prevent extended engine idle periods. After a predetermined period, the engine PCM automatically shuts down the engine and triggers the accessory module to shutdown power to the accessories to minimize battery drain.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

turfmasters;704444 said:


> First of all I love trucks.I have drove all the brands but really like GMC.My dealer is less than a mile away and has a great service dept.I have been buying trucks there since 1978.The ford trucks have problems with their trannies when hooked up to a diesel.I have two buddies who both have had injectors replaced,one engine and both with new transmissions all with under 60k.Sure I like the way Fords look and are built except for the diesel and trans problems.


Let see, two trucks that are bad so I guess all Ford trucks are bad cause these two are, and I don't even know if you are talking about 6.4, 6.0, or 7.3s. If you are talking about all three that's about the most uneducated comment I've seen in regards to the reliability of Fords.

Why don't I just say all Dmaxs have bad injectors because the first few years had bad injectors.

Or I guess I would assume that all Powerstrokes are worse than a Cummins because they have two more cylinders, just like the obvious point that because they have twin turbos they must have problems.

I'm still scratching my head wondering why so many people build Twin Turbo Cummins now, must be because the want to have problems.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Opinions are like A**holes, everyone has one.

albhb3 is looking for facts and personal experiences with the 6.4.

NOT someone's wife's sister's cousin, twice removed, who had a 7.3 with an E4OD trans.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

ZamboniHDB;704578 said:


> Opinions are like A**holes, everyone has one.
> 
> albhb3 is looking for facts and personal experiences with the 6.4.
> 
> NOT someone's wife's sister's cousin, twice removed, who had a 7.3 with an E4OD trans.


Valid point


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

BigDave12768;704120 said:


> Bad Fuel mileage. Foolish twin turbo set up that causes tons of issues. *Ford has completly discontinued building anymore 6.4's t his happened about 6 months ago.* Yes the economy is part of this. But Ford and Navistar are sueing each other. So wait for 2010 and But the SCORPIAN!!!!! I heard rumors that they used there old 7.3 Diesel mold for the block. If you looking for a dump truck buy the Dodge CTD with the Aisin tranny. Its a better set up than Dmax and Allison. If you are just looking for 2500/3500 SRW I havent heard bad things about Dodges new six speed tranny. But the DMax and Allie is a better set up in the 2500/3500 setup.


Where are the facts on that one? You mean to tell me that they are going to produce and offer Superduty 6.4s through 2010 until they replace it with there new 6.7 diesel, but they have no engines for them during that time period and haven't for 6 months now, or they have a stock pile ready to go into the trucks? And by who you assume "completely" discontintued them I assume you mean International, the supplier, not Ford.

Back in Feburary of this year International did suspend production of the 6.4, due to the litigation they were in with Ford, yet days after they stopped production a court order was given to resume production due the fact International had breached contract in supplying the engines. It is thought that International did this due to the fact they were not getting paid by Ford, in turn Ford was not paying international because of the litigation between the two over warranty issues of the 6.0.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

I ordered a F550 with the 6.4 and it was built June 11, 2008. Took delivery of it on June 28, 2008. Hmmmm...what engine did I end up with if they aren't being built anymore? 

It runs like a diesel, it sounds like a diesel, it must be that 6.4 diesel.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

The 6.4 is junk just like the 6.0. Why do you think they are both being replaced so quickly?


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Another ignorant comment.

I guess things will never change at Plow Site!


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

JDiepstra;704799 said:


> The 6.4 is junk just like the 6.0. Why do you think they are both being replaced so quickly?


That's great input too,  I bet the engine designer said "Hey let's produce a junk engine so we can just replace it in a few year, that will be great for buisness" It's funny how all the cummins owner have such great things to say. The fact of the matter is the 6.4 has not been around long enough to get a viable long term reliability trend just like every new motor that comes out in a vehicle.

And what most people don't know is that Ford started developing the 6.7 before the 6.4 was even released to market.

If someone can post up some factual data trends of failures on the 6.4 then feel free to do so. Other than that everything that is posted is pure opinion and is not a good representation of how the 6.4 performs.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

JDiepstra;704799 said:


> The 6.4 is junk just like the 6.0. Why do you think they are both being replaced so quickly?


Actually, the reason the 6.4 is going away is because the contract that Ford has with International is being terminated mostly due to poor relations reguarding the issues many had with 6.0. Also a large part of that is IH was not reimbursing Ford most of the warranty claims with the 6.0.

The new 6.7 is a brand new engine that Ford is designing in house and has not been a rush project at all. There are plenty that are already out there being tested by Ford and once the IH contract is done, the 6.7 will take over.

For those with all this bad info, try reading the press releases on both Fords website and IHs website for accurate information instead of regurgitating inaccurate info from friends and other forums.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

I'd be happy to provide input about the 6.4, but at 2600 miles, what can I say???

I knew that the fuel mileage wasn't going to compare to any of the previous PSD's. Empty weight of the F550 dump that I have comes in at 11580, including my dead ass in the truck. I've only had one minor problem with the truck, the HFCM was replaced due to low supply pressure at the engine. 

I've had no problems with either of the 6.0's I have, and no problems with the TorqShift transmissions either. 

Just my .02¢


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

I myself own a 6.4 that has just under 40,000 miles on it and have not had one problem with the motor to speak of. There has been a few minor issues with the truck A: Temp sensor relocation for my snow plow. B: Had to replace steering column due to adjuster breaking C: Had to replace steering gear box. Other than those minor problems, I freaking love my 6.4! I regularly tow a gooseneck dump trailer that is about 2 ton empty and fully loaded is about 8 ton. This motor has power to spare and is everything the 6.0 is not, most of all reliable! 
As for the other diesels out there I can only tell you what I've heard, much like a lot of the other idiots that chimed in earlier. I can say from experience that it is a great motor so far at 40,000 miles. And yes the fuel economy is not the greatest, I get around 12 give or take with 4.10 rear end (she's made to pull and work not look good) Not saying it looks bad because if you ask me the new Ford trucks are the only ones out there that look like something a real man would driveJMO (besides any other Ford) 
I say buy the 6.4! Work it like slave, you'll love every minute of it!
And if you want mods for the 6.4 I hear Spartan is the company to talk to, with up to 275rwhp added and an optional cat/dpf delete. If you're into that sort of thing.
Check out Matt from Spartan and his 6.4 vs a Camaro


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

ZamboniHDB;704561 said:


> Engine idle shut down :
> 
> Can be deleted for vehicles ordered by dealers in CA, CT, DE, GA, ME, NJ, NY, NC and PA for delivery outside of those states. California and affected green states require non-exempted vehicles with diesel engines rated over 14K GVW to incorporate an idle shutdown system to prevent extended engine idle periods. After a predetermined period, the engine PCM automatically shuts down the engine and triggers the accessory module to shutdown power to the accessories to minimize battery drain.


explains why the trucks i have seen havent experienced it.


----------



## Stan MI (Mar 6, 2005)

I love mine. ( I don't plow with it. I have an 88 Chevy for that.) 11,000 miles and never to the dealer for anything other than oil changes. Got a great deal on them, $9.95 for life. Only bad thing was it turned out to be the life of the dealer not the truck, they closed up this fall. Small town dealer and not enough volume.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

ZamboniHDB;704805 said:


> Another ignorant comment.
> 
> I guess things will never change at Plow Site!


How do you know how much I know about the 6.0 and the 6.4? You don't know anything about what I know, therefore you are the one making an ignorant comment.



Doakster;704811 said:


> That's great input too,  I bet the engine designer said "Hey let's produce a junk engine so we can just replace it in a few year, that will be great for buisness" It's funny how all the cummins owner have such great things to say. The fact of the matter is the 6.4 has not been around long enough to get a viable long term reliability trend just like every new motor that comes out in a vehicle.
> 
> Why do you think Ford and Navistar have bene suing eachother for the past 5 years? Bottom line is because the diesels are junk.
> 
> ...





stroker79;704824 said:


> Actually, the reason the 6.4 is going away is because the contract that Ford has with International is being terminated mostly due to poor relations reguarding the issues many had with 6.0. Also a large part of that is IH was not reimbursing Ford most of the warranty claims with the 6.0.
> 
> And there were a TON of warranty claims, cause the engine was junk. You are just proving my point.
> 
> ...


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Stan MI;704983 said:


> I love mine. ( I don't plow with it. I have an 88 Chevy for that.) 11,000 miles and never to the dealer for anything other than oil changes. Got a great deal on them, $9.95 for life. Only bad thing was it turned out to be the life of the dealer not the truck, they closed up this fall. Small town dealer and not enough volume.


With a stupid deal like $9.95 oil changes for life who is suprised they are out of business? A good filter costs more than that!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

JDiepstra;704799 said:


> The 6.4 is junk just like the 6.0. Why do you think they are both being replaced so quickly?


hmm maybe its because ford's contract with international is coming to an end and they dont want to do business with international anymore. i love all the cumapart diesel guys that come in here and brag there trucks up when you see there sig and they have to have tuners and intakes and exhausts to make the piles perform. its a ford forum if you dont have anything valid to state then go back to the dodge forum with all the other cummins worshippers and talk about how great the cummins is even though the truck its put in is built like a toy.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

JDiepstra;704997 said:


> How do you know how much I know about the 6.0 and the 6.4? You don't know anything about what I know, therefore you are the one making an ignorant comment.


Your signature for starters!


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

JDiepstra;704998 said:


> With a stupid deal like $9.95 oil changes for life who is suprised they are out of business? A good filter costs more than that!


Oh please entertain me with your awesome wisdom! What is a good filter???

BTW it's surprised not suprised.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

ZamboniHDB;705023 said:


> Your signature for starters!


Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

JDiepstra;704997 said:


> If the 6.0 or 6.4 were any good, they would have stayed with them longer. It is not cost efficient to use a new engine every 2 to 3 years


Ok so lets count the number of different Duramaxs that have been introduced.

The LBZ, LLY, LB7, LMM, that's four difference productions since 2001, I guess those are all junk to because they decided to change a few things on the motor and they must have lost money because it's not cost effective.

Do I need to do the same for Cummins or should I just let the master of Diesel knowledge tell me.

Ford on the other hand had one production of the 6.0 (2003-2007), yes is wasn't the best engine and yes they made a few slight changes over the years.

And who are you to tell us that redesigning a new engine every 2-3 years isn't viable, are you Management for engine platforms at Ford, do you work for their financial department and see the figures?

A lot of factor go into choosing an engine platform and the financial factor is just one of them.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

LawnProLandscapes;705000 said:


> hmm maybe its because ford's contract with international is coming to an end and they dont want to do business with international anymore. i love all the cumapart diesel guys that come in here and brag there trucks up when you see there sig and they have to have tuners and intakes and exhausts to make the piles perform. its a ford forum if you dont have anything valid to state then go back to the dodge forum with all the other cummins worshippers and talk about how great the cummins is even though the truck its put in is built like a toy.


Obviously they are not renewing the contract because they have been getting junk engines. If everything was going well, they would renew. 
Go ahead and show me one time I posted in this thread anything about a Cummins. Also, where in my sig does it say anything about tuner, intake, or exhaust? You have posted nothing but fiction.



ZamboniHDB;705023 said:


> Your signature for starters!


And how do you know I did not replace a 6.0 with a 6.4 and then go to a pre EPA emission b.s. Cummins? And what makes you think all my trucks are in my sig? That's just the one I plow with. 



ZamboniHDB;705033 said:


> Oh please entertain me with your awesome wisdom! What is a good filter???
> 
> A good filter will remove particles down to a smaller micron than a cheap, $9.95 filter. Can you grasp that?
> 
> BTW it's surprised not suprised.


Thanks professor. BTW??? What are you doing, sending text messages?



Mid-Ohio Scaper;705036 said:


> Nice!!!!!!!


Way to contribute something valuable! More like way to jump on the bandwagon. Have any thoughts of your own? 

I guess I would be sensative too if I was a Ford guy. It's ok. I understand.

By the way I spelled sensitive wrong on purpose.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Doakster;705086 said:


> Ok so lets count the number of different Duramaxs that have been introduced.
> 
> The LBZ, LLY, LB7, LMM, that's four difference productions since 2001, I guess those are all junk to because they decided to change a few things on the motor and they must have lost money because it's not cost effective.
> 
> ...


Your posts get worse and worse. Come on, stop digging. Sure go ahead and tell me about the 4 different Cummins engines in the last 20 years. Each change was brought on by changes in EPA regulations, not due to the complete and epic failure of the engine to perform reliably.

And do you really think that one needs to work in the financial department of Ford to see that they do not know how to make a profit? Ha, keep digging! If they make so much off of them, tell me why are they and Navistar in these lawsuits again?


----------



## TRKling (Nov 1, 2008)

Unrelated a tad, but...

To qualify the statement I am making below - we run both Ford and Chevy trucks. The Chevy truck dealerships I deal with are the ones who told me this.

International bought, somewhere along the line, the medium duty line of Chevy (4500/5500/6500/7500). As everyone knows, the auto world has interesting bed-fellows. Not to mention International and Ford bickering back and forth over warrenty claims, it seems Ford did not think its right to combat International's direct competition in the medium duty line.

Eventually, Chevy is doing away with the Duramax so I am told (unconfirmed!) - but putting the pieces together, it explains the changes over the next several years in the medium truck market and all the engine changes, if the speculation and inuendo's are true.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

JDiepstra;705090 said:


> Obviously they are not renewing the contract because they have been getting junk engines. If everything was going well, they would renew.
> Go ahead and show me one time I posted in this thread anything about a Cummins. Also, where in my sig does it say anything about tuner, intake, or exhaust? You have posted nothing but fiction.
> 
> And how do you know I did not replace a 6.0 with a 6.4 and then go to a pre EPA emission b.s. Cummins? And what makes you think all my trucks are in my sig? That's just the one I plow with.
> ...


and what exactly have you contributed to this thread? 

bash some guy for the price of his oil change??

if you dont have something constructive to contribute to the thread dont post, i gurantee i can easily go over to the dodge forum and play troll to and waste posts, but that wouldnt do anyone any good which is what your doing.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

JDiepstra;705090 said:


> A good filter will remove particles down to a smaller micron than a cheap, $9.95 filter. Can you grasp that?




Can you grasp the fact that the dealer chose to provide an oil change at $9.95, if it was a Ford dealer, they would have put a motorcraft filter in regardless of what they charge.

And can you grasp the fact that a two different filters that are both X microns sitting next to each other will still filter X microns regardless of the price.

Let me put it this way, I decide to do a "Blind Filter Test" on JDiepstra, both filters are white in color, both are for the same motor and both filter the the same micron level, one cost 9.95 while the other one cost 99.95. Which one do you choose?

I already know the answer because you like he nice pricey "real good" filters that must be better cause they cost more. That's smart buisness, next time I need financial advice I know where to go.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

LawnProLandscapes;705102 said:


> and what exactly have you contributed to this thread?
> 
> bash some guy for the price of his oil change??
> 
> if you dont have something constructive to contribute to the thread dont post, i gurantee i can easily go over to the dodge forum and play troll to and waste posts, but that wouldnt do anyone any good which is what your doing.


OK thanks for that but just to clarify I wasn't giving a guy a hard time for getting a good deal on his oil changes. If it sounded like that my bad. I was actually ripping the dealer. Anyway, it's been real. Have a good night.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

JDiepstra;705092 said:


> And do you really think that one needs to work in the financial department of Ford to see that they do not know how to make a profit? Ha, keep digging! If they make so much off of them, tell me why are they and Navistar in these lawsuits again?


Enlighten me with the Financial data and I might consider believing you. And tell me why Chrysler was begging for money in the ball out but Ford was not.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

JDiepstra;705092 said:


> Your posts get worse and worse. Come on, stop digging. Sure go ahead and tell me about the 4 different Cummins engines in the last 20 years. Each change was brought on by changes in EPA regulations, not due to the complete and epic failure of the engine to perform reliably.
> 
> And do you really think that one needs to work in the financial department of Ford to see that they do not know how to make a profit? Ha, keep digging! If they make so much off of them, tell me why are they and Navistar in these lawsuits again?


the lawsuit stems back to warranty claims on the 6.0 and there arguing over who could pay, dont even talk about financila future with chrysler there chief, they were the ones crying for bailout and that they were going to bankrupt within the month if they didnt get support.

so tell me how has the 6.4 completely and epically failed? keeping digging to throw together another pointless post  :salute:


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

LawnProLandscapes;705119 said:


> so tell me how has the 6.4 completely and epically failed? keeping digging to throw together another pointless post  :salute:


That was the point of one of my earlier posts, their is no factual data that has proved the 6.4 is a failure, but apparently it MUST be a failure because of the "rational thinking" they are already changing out to the 6.7 which has already been in development for years.

Until anyone can post factual data or an experience of their own truck then it is not worth commenting on the reliability of the 6.4

Noticed I have not once commented on the 6.4 reliability, because I don't have the factual data to prove one way or the other, yet other insists it is just a POS, just because.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Doakster;705103 said:


> Can you grasp the fact that the dealer chose to provide an oil change at $9.95, if it was a Ford dealer, they would have put a motorcraft filter in regardless of what they charge.
> 
> When did I say the dealer would use a cheap filter? Never did. What I said was that it is no suprise they are out of business charging $9.95 for oil and filter. If you are going to try to twist my words, you will have to do better than that.
> 
> ...


I am well aware of where to get the best filtering filters for my truck, for the best prices. You are doing nothing but assuming here. Making fictional claims makes pretty much everything you say useless nonsense.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

And how do you know I did not replace a 6.0 with a 6.4 and then go to a pre EPA emission b.s. Cummins? And what makes you think all my trucks are in my sig? That's just the one I plow with. 

You're certainly not doing your homework if your jumping from one new Ford to another new Ford and then jumping backwards to an older Dodge. Why didn't you jump into a current MY Dodge? Do you honestly think that Ford is the only one battling the post emission requirement with problems?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

LawnProLandscapes;705119 said:


> the lawsuit stems back to warranty claims on the 6.0 and there arguing over who could pay, dont even talk about financila future with chrysler there chief, they were the ones crying for bailout and that they were going to bankrupt within the month if they didnt get support.
> 
> so tell me how has the 6.4 completely and epically failed? keeping digging to throw together another pointless post  :salute:


And once again you are making claims about things that I never said there chief! Where did I mention Chrysler anywhere? It was one of you Ford guys who asked if I was on the board at Ford and all I said was I don't need to be to see that they can't turn a profit. Somehow you twist this into me saying Chrysler is a pillar of financial strength? 
You can't just make claims about things I never said and think that you are somehow proving me wrong!


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Thanks professor. BTW??? What are you doing, sending text messages?

It's an acronym, just like in my last post I used MY short for model year.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

ZamboniHDB;705148 said:


> And how do you know I did not replace a 6.0 with a 6.4 and then go to a pre EPA emission b.s. Cummins? And what makes you think all my trucks are in my sig? That's just the one I plow with.
> 
> You're certainly not doing your homework if your jumping from one new Ford to another new Ford and then jumping backwards to an older Dodge. Why didn't you jump into a current MY Dodge? Do you honestly think that Ford is the only one battling the post emission requirement with problems?


What is a MY Dodge? Model Year I assume? I am well aware of the problems the emissions control devices are causeing. That's why I chose to plow with the truck you see in my sig. I never said noone else was having problems.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Gosh you guys sure are fun.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

JDiepstra;705142 said:


> When did I say the dealer would use a cheap filter? Never did. What I said was that it is no suprise they are out of business charging $9.95 for oil and filter. If you are going to try to twist my words, you will have to do better than that.





JDiepstra;704998 said:


> With a stupid deal like $9.95 oil changes for life who is suprised they are out of business? *A good filter costs more than that!*


Am I to assume that you didn't mean you need to pay more than $9.95 for a good filter?


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

[

And do you really think that one needs to work in the financial department of Ford to see that they do not know how to make a profit? Ha, keep digging! If they make so much off of them, tell me why are they and Navistar in these lawsuits again?[/QUOTE]

there ill post it again for you. ford going after navistar for warranty claim compensation. obviously ford knows better on making a profit then chrysler which is why i mentioned the bailout. this is getting rediculous. game over. :waving:


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

JDiepstra;705152 said:


> And once again you are making claims about things that I never said there chief! Where did I mention Chrysler anywhere? It was one of you Ford guys who asked if I was on the board at Ford and *all I said was I don't need to be to see that they can't turn a profit.* * THEN PROVE IT! *Somehow you twist this into me saying Chrysler is a pillar of financial strength?
> You can't just make claims about things I never said and think that you are somehow proving me wrong!


You sure are fun too!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Doakster;705167 said:


> Am I to assume that you didn't mean you need to pay more than $9.95 for a good filter?


Yes, sounds like we had miscommunication. My point was, there is no way the dealer makes money on that, as a filter alone costs $10 or more. Not to mention 3 gallons of oil on top of that. Sure, if those idiots want to lose money on an oil change, take them up on it!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Google search "Ford Loss" and you will get all the info you need. Here's 1 article. 

By David Bailey and Kevin Krolicki

DETROIT (Reuters) - Ford posted a $8.7 billion (4.4 billion pounds) quarterly loss on Thursday as it wrote down the value of truck and SUV operations and cautioned that it did not expect to see a U.S. economic turnaround until 2010.

The loss was deeper than analysts had forecast and sent Ford shares down by 7 percent in premarket trading.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

JDiepstra;705178 said:


> Yes, sounds like we had miscommunication. My point was, there is no way the dealer makes money on that, as a filter alone costs $10 or more. Not to mention 3 gallons of oil on top of that. Sure, if those idiots want to lose money on an oil change, take them up on it!


I agree they might not make much money on that deal, but I chalk that one up as a gimmick that tries to get more people into the dealership or make a sale of a vehicle.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

There are only a small handful of oil filter manufacturers. In most cases, the outside labeling means nothing.

The company that produces the Motorcraft filter for the 6.0 and the 6.4 changes out the colors and print to slap on Purolator to the packaging. In that case you can get a $9.95 filter that's exactly the same as the Stealership's filter.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Heres another, posting how they will be slowing truck production, as they are not profitable any longer. By Chris Woodyard, USA TODAY
Ford (F) disclosed its largest quarterly loss in history — $8.7 billion — Thursday as it announced it will convert two truck plants to make cars and quicken its move toward a lineup of smaller, fuel-efficient vehicles.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Doakster;705188 said:


> I agree they might not make much money on that deal, but I chalk that one up as a gimmick that tries to get more people into the dealership or make a sale of a vehicle.


You're right, that's exactly what it is. All I'm saying is they were losing money on that one.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

JDiepstra;705187 said:


> Google search "Ford Loss" and you will get all the info you need. Here's 1 article.
> 
> By David Bailey and Kevin Krolicki
> 
> ...





JDiepstra;705195 said:


> Heres another, posting how they will be slowing truck production, as they are not profitable any longer. By Chris Woodyard, USA TODAY
> Ford (F) disclosed its largest quarterly loss in history - $8.7 billion - Thursday as it announced it will convert two truck plants to make cars and quicken its move toward a lineup of smaller, fuel-efficient vehicles.


Explain how this proves they lost money on switching engines from the 6.0 to the 6.4 to the 6.7 as was hinted toward earlier and how it's not related to the economy at this point and the fact people in general are not buying trucks in general from any manufacture. That was my main point, you can't blame an engine platform for financial downfall if you do not have the facts directly from Ford, which non of us on here should.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

JDiepstra;705090 said:


> Obviously they are not renewing the contract because they have been getting junk engines. If everything was going well, they would renew.
> Go ahead and show me one time I posted in this thread anything about a Cummins. Also, where in my sig does it say anything about tuner, intake, or exhaust? You have posted nothing but fiction.
> Then what does "a bunch of mods" refer to?
> 
> ...


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;705036 said:


> Nice!!!!!!!





Why don't you step it up a notch said:


> Does your above post refer to the awesomeness I should try to step it up to? Is that the sort of info I should use to back up my claims? I guess you said it, little class.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

JDiepstra;705228 said:


> Does your above post refer to the awesomeness I should try to step it up to? Is that the sort of info I should use to back up my claims? I guess you said it, little class.


You didn't even answer any of the questions I asked. Do you not have any viable answers? Or should I go off of the rest of your post and figure you're writing all of this with your head up your ass?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;705236 said:


> You didn't even answer any of the questions I asked. Do you not have any viable answers? Or should I go off of the rest of your post and figure you're writing all of this with your head up your ass?


I have viable answers, I just don't continue conversations with a person who says try to post with a little class and then says something so classless. Take your own advice and grow up boy.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

JDiepstra;705265 said:


> I have viable answers, I just don't continue conversations with a person who says try to post with a little class and then says something so classless. Take your own advice and grow up boy.


:doh: My bad. I apologise. I will try exude more class when I reply to what you write.

I sincerely hope you except my apology and we can continue our banter. Now, if you'd be so kind to let me ask again my previous questions.



JDiepstra;705090 said:


> Obviously they are not renewing the contract because they have been getting junk engines. If everything was going well, they would renew.
> Go ahead and show me one time I posted in this thread anything about a Cummins. Also, where in my sig does it say anything about tuner, intake, or exhaust? You have posted nothing but fiction.
> Then what does "a bunch of mods" refer to?
> 
> ...


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;705236 said:


> You didn't even answer any of the questions I asked. Do you not have any viable answers? Or should I go off of the rest of your post and figure you're writing all of this with your head up your ass?


I knew it! I was going at this post the wrong way.

My bad JDiepstra


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

ZamboniHDB;705302 said:


> I knew it! I was going at this post the wrong way.
> 
> My bad JDiepstra


It's rhetoric and composition. You've got to build them up, make them feel like they're right before you break it to them that they're complete and utter idiots. Just a little something I learned. I works wonders when you want to get your point across without hurting them too bad. But I really think this guy made his own bed. 
So I'm just gonna have a beer  and see if he leaves anymore comical remarks. Should be fun!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;705364 said:


> It's rhetoric and composition. You've got to build them up, make them feel like they're right before you break it to them that they're complete and utter idiots. Just a little something I learned. I works wonders when you want to get your point across without hurting them too bad. But I really think this guy made his own bed.
> So I'm just gonna have a beer  and see if he leaves anymore comical remarks. Should be fun!


Please explain how you broke it to me that I am a complete and utter idiot? Was that the part where you made yourself look like one by using playground talk? Yeah, you really got me there. Nice one! 

By the way, since you mention God in your sig, do you think he is proud of your language? Sorry, not likely. You know what that means. :yow!:


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

JDiepstra;705413 said:


> Please explain how you broke it to me that I am a complete and utter idiot? Was that the part where you made yourself look like one by using playground talk? Yeah, you really got me there. Nice one!
> 
> By the way, since you mention God in your sig, do you think he is proud of your language? Sorry, not likely. You know what that means. :yow!:


All of this doesn't matter, you don't speak for God, and I really don't care what you think.
The fact of the matter is you can't answer my previous questions. You continually beat around the bush with this amusing banter. 
So, until you answer my previous questions I will continue to think of you as........ well, lets just say. A Miracle!
Everyone wave to the miracle:waving:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

:waving::waving::waving::waving:


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Hey JDiepstra :waving::waving::waving::waving:


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;705430 said:


> All of this doesn't matter, you don't speak for God, and I really don't care what you think.
> The fact of the matter is you can't answer my previous questions. You continually beat around the bush with this amusing banter.
> So, until you answer my previous questions I will continue to think of you as........ well, lets just say. A Miracle!
> Everyone wave to the miracle:waving:


Neither do you with that foul mouth obviously. I would much rather be a considered a miracle than the mistake you are!

You and your group of yes men have fun over there in your circle jerk!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

JDiepstra;705761 said:


> Neither do you with that foul mouth obviously. I would much rather be a considered a miracle than the mistake you are!
> 
> You and your group of yes men have fun over there in your circle jerk!


Still no answers?!?!?!? Just answer my questions and lets get back on topic so you won't have to look like a complete imbecile who goes on and on about nothing to do with this thread.xysport


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;705804 said:


> Still no answers?!?!?!? Just answer my questions and lets get back on topic so you won't have to look like a complete imbecile who goes on and on about nothing to do with this thread.xysport


Like I said, there is no reason to try to have a conversation with a potty mouth.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

He's like the guy everyone's seen on TV, where is just so obvious he's lying, but the poor guy continues with his story and it just gets more and more laughable.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

So why do you continue to respond?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;705818 said:


> So why do you continue to respond?


Cause you like it.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

JDiepstra;705825 said:


> Cause you like it.


Thanks for humoring a foul mouthed bas*ard like myself. You've been too much fun:salute:


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

At least the Ford is an american truck


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

ZamboniHDB:

Yes to your question.Ray also said when he plows sloppy wet snow the engine quits.Go figure? Sorry for the delay.Ice Storm had me salting all night.Put down 53 tons of salt.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Doakster;704762 said:


> Where are the facts on that one? You mean to tell me that they are going to produce and offer Superduty 6.4s through 2010 until they replace it with there new 6.7 diesel, but they have no engines for them during that time period and haven't for 6 months now, or they have a stock pile ready to go into the trucks? And by who you assume "completely" discontintued them I assume you mean International, the supplier, not Ford.
> 
> Back in Feburary of this year International did suspend production of the 6.4, due to the litigation they were in with Ford, yet days after they stopped production a court order was given to resume production due the fact International had breached contract in supplying the engines. It is thought that International did this due to the fact they were not getting paid by Ford, in turn Ford was not paying international because of the litigation between the two over warranty issues of the 6.0.


Umm Not sure where you get your info from. And becuase they have so many of these uselss diesel trucks on the lot and the fact that diesel hit $5 a gallon. They brought the diesels to a hault and not just a couple days

In the auto industry, the carmakers themselves are just the tip of the pyramid when it comes to jobs. Far more people are employed by all the companies that provide components and services to the likes of Ford, GM, and Chrysler. When the big auto companies are in trouble, far more than their own employees are affected. The latest case in point, is International Truck and Engine which is a division of Navistar. Navistar currently supplies the 6.4L diesel V8 for Ford's Super Duty pickup trucks. The combination of the collapsing housing bubble and rising fuel prices has caused Ford to drastically cut production of those big trucks. If Ford isn't building trucks, they don't need engines for them and as a result Navistar is closing its Indianapolis engine plant until at least July 16. Chances are, that plant and many others will be seeing a lot more downtime in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

BigDave12768;706023 said:


> Umm Not sure where you get your info from. And becuase they have so many of these uselss diesel trucks on the lot and the fact that diesel hit $5 a gallon. They brought the diesels to a hault and not just a couple days
> 
> In the auto industry, the carmakers themselves are just the tip of the pyramid when it comes to jobs. Far more people are employed by all the companies that provide components and services to the likes of Ford, GM, and Chrysler. When the big auto companies are in trouble, far more than their own employees are affected. The latest case in point, is International Truck and Engine which is a division of Navistar. Navistar currently supplies the 6.4L diesel V8 for Ford's Super Duty pickup trucks. The combination of the collapsing housing bubble and rising fuel prices has caused Ford to drastically cut production of those big trucks. If Ford isn't building trucks, they don't need engines for them and as a result Navistar is closing its Indianapolis engine plant until at least July 16. Chances are, that plant and many others will be seeing a lot more downtime in the foreseeable future.


What you said makes complete sense, except for the "useless diesel trucks" part? Is this another derogatory comment against the Ford, or are you referring to the fact that an unsold Ford diesel truck sitting on the dealers lot is in itself useless?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

HMM Fords have no issues. Now i was wondering is this part of the plow prep package? How well does it melt down you windroll? Lets face it you Ford guys are just mad becuase you cant talk **** like you could when the 7.3 was out. I like the look of Ford. I think the interior is real nice. But the rough ride and problems with the Diesel steer me far from every owning one


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;706038 said:


> What you said makes complete sense, except for the "useless diesel trucks" part? Is this another derogatory comment against the Ford, or are you referring to the fact that an unsold Ford diesel truck sitting on the dealers lot is in itself useless?


Ok maybe not uselss. But you have to admit. They have destroyed there rep over the past 6-7 years. I really hope the new motor does well for Ford. But they would have to soften ride up a bit before I would consider one


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

BigDave12768;706056 said:


> Ok maybe not uselss. But you have to admit. They have destroyed there rep over the past 6-7 years. I really hope the new motor does well for Ford. But they would have to soften ride up a bit before I would consider one


Have you driven a Ford Lately???

My Father jsut bought an 08 with the 6.4 and its the smoothest riding truck Ive ever been in, and I have been in them all. Also, the flame thrower option, cmon, you know you want one! But really, that was solved a year ago, it was a simple problem that was fixed pretty quickly, not a huge deal. And you all keep talking about Fords financial problems, You all do realize that Ford is the ONLY one that DID NOT recieve a bailout check right? Do you know why? That because they are not in a dire situation and about to go bankrupt, they will be able to pull out of this on thier own. So they must be doing something right?

I just wanted to correct your bad information but you all can bash Ford all you want, I didnt design the product and you didnt design the truck your driving. Its nice to have pride in what you have but arguing about garbage like this is about as benenificial as watching paint dry.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I was going to multiquote some posts here, but where would one even begin?!?!?!? Do some research and many of you will see how wrong you are. I'm not naming names or playing favorites. The know it all comments make me wish I had never opened this thread up. It seems that the ones that have all the answers are no where near purchasing one let alone doing the research involved in actually buying a brand new truck of this nature. Unlike nearly every other post, I intended to add my $.02 with a fact or 2 and be on my way.

Nevertheless, I deal with a company here in town that has a 6.4 in one of their trucks. I know the owner well, his employees, etc. One of my best friends services every truck/trailer, etc that he has ever owned. They put miles on their vehicles and use them for what they are meant to be used for. A few months back, it broke down in Georgia, turned out to be 2 dead holes. 50k rounds and the motor was junk. It was warranted, sent on it's way over a month later. On it's way home, a turbo oil line blew forcing most of the oil out of the engine. Guess what...........engine # 2. To my knowledge the third engine is doing good, probably has 5-10k on it now. If I based my judgement on things I have seen first hand, I'd pass on the 6.4. They are nice trucks, I'm not a big Ford fan, but I really could care less. If I found a smokin deal in a couple years on a decent mile'd used one, I may consider it; but to go and spend upwards of $50k on one, the 6.4 would be my last pick.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

BigDave12768;706048 said:


> HMM Fords have no issues. Now i was wondering is this part of the plow prep package? How well does it melt down you windroll? Lets face it you Ford guys are just mad becuase you cant talk **** like you could when the 7.3 was out. I like the look of Ford. I think the interior is real nice. But the rough ride and problems with the Diesel steer me far from every owning one


I'm not sure I understand your question about the plow prep package. As for the Youtube vid, that was taken March of 07' and was corrected not long after that.



BigDave12768;706056 said:


> Ok maybe not uselss. But you have to admit. They have destroyed there rep over the past 6-7 years. I really hope the new motor does well for Ford. But they would have to soften ride up a bit before I would consider one


I don't think they've "destroyed" it persay, maybe more along the lines of tarnished. I mean it was only one motor (6.0). The 7.3 was and is tried and true, then came the 6.0, it had problems off of the bat and alot were corrected over its 6 year life span and here we are with the 6.4, and to tell you the truth hasn't been out long enough to give full-on assessment. I simply answered the question albhb3 asked because A: I own one, and B: I can give him or her a 40,000 mile assessment. To simply dismiss Ford because they had problems with one motor is ridiculus.
Not sure what model Ford truck you've rode in but my F350 Lariat rides like a Lincoln. And to come on this thread and spout off about "heard this" or "heard that" or "reputation this" and reputation that" without owning a 6.4. Well, that's pretty much like saying you could perform surgery without going to medical school. And that my friends only shows you can't bullsh*t your way through life!


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Does anyone really know why Ford went awy from the 7.3L? My first diesel was a 7.3L in 2001. I was hooked. Prior to that only had gas trucks. Was due for another truck in 2006 and bought the 6.0. Right away I disliked the lag, and the extra gear, made for more gear searching. But still stayed a Ford lover. This last Oct. I drove and purchased a 2008 CTD new and it remindes me alot of the 7.3L except better yet. Mind you I drove all three diesels. Had Ford stayed with the 7.3L I would have never probably even test drove another brand. 
I am never brand loyal, only buy what I feel is best at that time. 
Point is that I wish Ford would have never changed. I can only figure that they changed to create more sales cause everyone was hanging on to the 7.3 figuring the new ones were the same? Any other thoughts?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Eronningen;706121 said:


> Does anyone really know why Ford went awy from the 7.3L? My first diesel was a 7.3L in 2001. I was hooked. Prior to that only had gas trucks. Was due for another truck in 2006 and bought the 6.0. Right away I disliked the lag, and the extra gear, made for more gear searching. But still stayed a Ford lover. This last Oct. I drove and purchased a 2008 CTD new and it remindes me alot of the 7.3L except better yet. Mind you I drove all three diesels. Had Ford stayed with the 7.3L I would have never probably even test drove another brand.
> I am never brand loyal, only buy what I feel is best at that time.
> Point is that I wish Ford would have never changed. I can only figure that they changed to create more sales cause everyone was hanging on to the 7.3 figuring the new ones were the same? Any other thoughts?


I wish Ford would have never changed either but due to the emissions requirements, the 7.3 wasnt an engine that IH felt that they could re work to pass through the new regulations.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Interesting. I never knew that was the reason.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

got-h2o;706086 said:


> I was going to multiquote some posts here, but where would one even begin?!?!?!? Do some research and many of you will see how wrong you are. I'm not naming names or playing favorites. The know it all comments make me wish I had never opened this thread up. It seems that the ones that have all the answers are no where near purchasing one let alone doing the research involved in actually buying a brand new truck of this nature. Unlike nearly every other post, I intended to add my $.02 with a fact or 2 and be on my way.
> 
> Nevertheless, I deal with a company here in town that has a 6.4 in one of their trucks. I know the owner well, his employees, etc. One of my best friends services every truck/trailer, etc that he has ever owned. They put miles on their vehicles and use them for what they are meant to be used for. A few months back, it broke down in Georgia, turned out to be 2 dead holes. 50k rounds and the motor was junk. It was warranted, sent on it's way over a month later. On it's way home, a turbo oil line blew forcing most of the oil out of the engine. Guess what...........engine # 2. To my knowledge the third engine is doing good, probably has 5-10k on it now. If I based my judgement on things I have seen first hand, I'd pass on the 6.4. They are nice trucks, I'm not a big Ford fan, but I really could care less. If I found a smokin deal in a couple years on a decent mile'd used one, I may consider it; but to go and spend upwards of $50k on one, the 6.4 would be my last pick.


Why can't more people post like this guy! Finally an honest criticism with some explanation behind it. :salute:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

stroker79;706129 said:


> I wish Ford would have never changed either but due to the emissions requirements, the 7.3 wasnt an engine that IH felt that they could re work to pass through the new regulations.


Was emissions the issue in 2003?

I just thought they had to catch up to the D-max


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

cretebaby;706165 said:


> Was emissions the issue in 2003?
> 
> I just thought they had to catch up to the D-max


Yes it was emmision 1-1-04 you had to pass them Thats Why the CTD guys post 04.5. More Hp but we got a convertor. The 7.3 was still available in 2003 as the Standard output motor and 6.0 was the H.O I have even seen some 04 with 7.3. they were built before 1-1-04.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

cretebaby;706165 said:


> Was emissions the issue in 2003?
> 
> I just thought they had to catch up to the D-max


Mainly emissions, which is the reason for the cat converters, EGR valve and all that crap. Which was most of the reason for the problems they had with the 6.0, of course the VV turbo had its fair share of issues but that was caused more by our dirty diesel than the part being made incorrectly.

My cousing does have an 03 or 04 cant remember, 6.0 excursion and he has not had one single problem, never been to the dealer, it has I think he said around 80k miles on it.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Early 03 was the 7.3
03.25 and later was the 6.0


As for turbo lag with the 6.0, it takes a little getting used to. Once you get used to it if you don't just mash the throttle you don't get lag. Meaning step in it to get rolling then mash it. Mash it off the line from a dead stop and lag city. 

I know a lot of people dislike the 6.0 and say it was junk.....honestly I like it (run a 04, 06, and 07 with the 6.0 and 5R110 trans).

I don't have a 6.4, but have friends that do and like them.



I think Ford, Dodge and Chevy all have their strong points, all have their brand loyal enthusiasts.......still never understood the brand wars.
If whatever you run works great for you and you love it, awesome.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Same here. I loved the 7.3L for multiple reasons but just sold my last one. Never once with two trucks (100,000 miles +) no problem except usual maintenance issues. I have a 6.0 and loved it till now. It is an 06' with 80,000+ miles and all of a sudden an egr sensor, a week later egr valve and my 3rd alternator. But the dealer have been great with turn around and getting the truck back to me. Now I currently have two 08' 6.4L's and they are super nice trucks inside, out, and all around. Plow and tow like an sob but I have had some issues. Seems to me the motor is fine it is the damn computer system that keeps things interesting. My F550 had to be re-programed in the drive-train mod because it would do over 60mph with a load. And just this morning the F450 went into safe mode with the trans for some reason. Lost all gears and is at the dealer now. If you have good dealer support I dont see an issue, we put these trucks in the worst environment and EVERYONE expects them to work 100% of the time. Not gonna happen


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Reading post # 101 reminded me of another example. There's a beautiful black CC rollong around town here. It's lifted 4" with 33's on factory rims. Looks great, love the truck. I recently got to know the guy through business and was asking how he liked it. He loves it aside from the problems. Computer/programming issues, some minor egr issue, blew a rearend apart on the highway, a/c compressor went out, and now HVAC controls only work on high. B/c of the lift, Ford voided the drivetrain warranty making him pay over $2k in drivetrain repairs so far. He's not happy.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

got-h2o;706305 said:


> Reading post # 101 reminded me of another example. There's a beautiful black CC rollong around town here. It's lifted 4" with 33's on factory rims. Looks great, love the truck. I recently got to know the guy through business and was asking how he liked it. He loves it aside from the problems. Computer/programming issues, some minor egr issue, blew a rearend apart on the highway, a/c compressor went out, and now HVAC controls only work on high. B/c of the lift, Ford voided the drivetrain warranty making him pay over $2k in drivetrain repairs so far. He's not happy.


08 Super Duty?
Does he only run the 33s in the winter?

33s are stock height (unless it came with 20s in which case the tires are a little over 34")

With the 08s we normally do 35-37" tires on aftermarket wheels with 4.5" lifts (I do sales and tech support for a company who sells suspensions in my free time).


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

BigDave12768;706023 said:


> *Umm Not sure where you get your info from. And becuase they have so many of these uselss diesel trucks on the lot and the fact that diesel hit $5 a gallon. They brought the diesels to a hault and not just a couple days*
> 
> In the auto industry, the carmakers themselves are just the tip of the pyramid when it comes to jobs. Far more people are employed by all the companies that provide components and services to the likes of Ford, GM, and Chrysler. When the big auto companies are in trouble, far more than their own employees are affected. *The latest case in point, is International Truck and Engine which is a division of Navistar. Navistar currently supplies the 6.4L diesel V8 for Ford's Super Duty pickup trucks.
> *
> ...


What do you need for proof of other than all this, that they are still producing the 6.4s at International and a court order decided this:

http://www.autosafety.org/2003-06-60l-diesel-spat-snarls-2007-64l-ford-super-duty-launch

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/03/09/power-stroke-production-resumes-ford-and-international-reach-te/

Or maybe straight off the Navistar site, listing Huntsville and Indianapolis Plants as producing the 6.4

http://navistarengines.com/about-us-locations.aspx

Show me some facts where they are CURRENTLY not producing 6.4s

And here is the Recall on the Flame Thrower issue that was resolved.

6.4 PowerStoke flamming exhaust concerns, Safety Recall 07S49:
To prevent the occurance of excessive heat in the exhaust system or flame from the tailpipe on trucks built before 3-9-07, the is a new calibration that revises diesel particulate filter (DPF) regeneration.
This calibration update also addresses the following on trucks built before 3-9-07:
Diagnostic codes P132B, P0128, P0684, P0231, P2291, P2459, P0500, P0102;
Diesel Particulate Filter codes P242C, P242D, P2032, P2033--now cause check engine light to blink, reduce engine power and idle quality to alert the driver.
Driveablity improvements for performance during DPF regeneration, high RPM during clutch operation, buck/jerk/surge, throttle tip-in/tip-out feel for manual transmissions, A/C concerns with no diagnostic codes at cold ambient temperatures. Broadcast Message 7004.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

I too don't understand why one thinks there brand is better than another. All have their pros and cons. You need to go with what you like and can get the best support for. I have had problems with all of my trucks, especially the 7.3L. Turbo went out, tranny went out, etc. but I would never fault Ford or their product. We work these trucks hard. They pull or push something almost every day.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Eronningen;706335 said:


> I too don't understand why one thinks there brand is better than another. All have their pros and cons. You need to go with what you like and can get the best support for. I have had problems with all of my trucks, especially the 7.3L. Turbo went out, tranny went out, etc. but I would never fault Ford or their product. We work these trucks hard. They pull or push something almost every day.


Excellent point, I'm not %100 brand loyal, I just get aggravated when people make statements with out facts or factual based opinions and just run off at the mouth.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

DCSpecial;706308 said:


> 08 Super Duty?
> Does he only run the 33s in the winter?
> 
> 33s are stock height (unless it came with 20s in which case the tires are a little over 34")
> ...


Yep, 08. I guess I should've explained the truck a little better. They are stock 18's with Toyo MT's in stock appearing size. I assumed 33's, but never looked. They look tiny on the truck. I had 35's on 20's on my GMC that looked much bigger to me. That's what pissed him off the most when the warranty was voided. Had they been 38's or something ok (not even then, but they could try to argue), but no way would the lift and almost stock sized tires have anything to do with grenading a rear diff, especially with 10k rounds, let alone to void the entire drivetrain warranty b/c of it. I'm not blaming Ford. Without connections these days, any dealer will rake you over the coals every chance they get..


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

Not to drift from the bashing but the original post asked if the new 6.4 was any good.
First, I have one. The milage is not quite as good as my previous 2 trucks,both 6.0's all with same ratio. Power seems a little more sluggish unless you really boot it them it boogies. All the polution crap on the 08 is mostly to blame for this (my opininion). 

I like the styling, power, ride, and some of my little quirks with my 05 have been addressed so I am more than satisfied with the 08. 

I am not a big fan of the GM trucks, I couldn't get a loaded Dodge anywhere without special ordering and have heard they have some issues as well. Ford was the best choice for me.


----------



## jkopecky (Jan 14, 2009)

The 6.4 is like the space shuttle with the amount of sensors. High pressure fuel system with peizo injectors. All this for the price of emissions. The DPF used needs to be cleaned via active regeneration. This is accomplished by post injections after the cumbustion has occured, this is where the peizo injectors and high pressure fuel system are employed. The injectors are mounted under the valve covers to help with noise. These engines are extremely quiet for a diesel. Yes there are some that have had issues, I can say at this point I've had none. Like one poster stated it rides like a lincon, and I can say my Lariat 4dr crew rides better than my wifes Charger, but its still a truck and that is why I bought it.

JK


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

The 6.4 is good enough for a Ford considering the standard they set with the 6.0. I wouldn't consider one though.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Excuse me. Did I miss some bad posts in the thread that got locked? If so, than nevermind, if not, why in the world did that thread get locked before this one?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And why the hell did the vin I posted to be checked get deleted? It was a legit continuation to the question at hand. Seems half of my posts are being deleted all of the sudden, and with no warning or afterthought. Nothing like playing favorites............................This is gay.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I'll try again and see if Milwaukee will have a chance to run it before it get's deleted again.

1FDXW46R18EA64715

Oh yeah, way to catch up to this thread 3 weeks later. Why were the post's here deleted now? There was nothing that deserved to be, just like the other thread. You're doing a good job losing members respect in what sites like this exist for. Put in valid points that aren't brand specific to what the authorities approve of and get picked out of the bunch. I've got nearly 3k posts on the DP and havn't once had one removed.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Maybe you could PM him the VIN. I would imagine there could be some sort of liability issue with posting VIN's on the forums. Don't ask me what or how though!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

JDiepstra;736270 said:


> Maybe you could PM him the VIN. I would imagine there could be some sort of liability issue with posting VIN's on the forums. Don't ask me what or how though!


Was wondering that. More than just the vin was removed. From the other thread too. Wondering if there's a new mod cracking down for what they think is a good reason.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW that buddy you have is. He must got lemon F450 with 6.4L


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Milwaukee;736412 said:


> WOW that buddy you have is. He must got lemon F450 with 6.4L


What? Did you figure something out?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Tons of problems.


if you want see. sent me your email I sent oasis to you. Pretty bad


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

lol, me first! [email protected]


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

sent to you.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

got-h2o;736245 said:


> I'll try again and see if Milwaukee will have a chance to run it before it get's deleted again.
> 
> 1FDXW46R18EA64715
> 
> Oh yeah, way to catch up to this thread 3 weeks later. Why were the post's here deleted now? There was nothing that deserved to be, just like the other thread. You're doing a good job losing members respect in what sites like this exist for. Put in valid points that aren't brand specific to what the authorities approve of and get picked out of the bunch. I've got nearly 3k posts on the DP and havn't once had one removed.


i dont think this VIN belongs to a 6.4


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

StoneDevil;737072 said:


> i dont think this VIN belongs to a 6.4


Well oasis report say it 6.4L and it is 2008 F-450 CHASSIS CAB 4X2


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

put that VIN in this decoder

http://www.ford-trucks.com/vin-decoder/index.php?a=decode


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

It say F-Series Super Duty - F450 Crew Cab - DRW

and they are wrong it not 5.4L

here website say v8 5.4L is aliavable to F250 to F350. http://www.meadowlandford.com/new-ford-f450-trucks.htm


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

well like i said i ran that vin and i have used that site and that motor is a 5.4 gas and not the 6.4 deisel and not going to site here all day and argue the facts. i know what there site says but the vin is saying soming different


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok do F450 came with v8 5.4L????


I get email from guy who work at dealer it say 6.4L

and it have replace 2 times engines.




VEHICLE DESCRIPTION
2008 F-SERIES BODY STYLE
F-450 CHASSIS CAB 4X2 ENGINE
6.4L TC DIESEL V8
TRANSMISSION
TORQSHIFT AXLE CODE
4L ENGINE CALIBRATION


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

i know what it says but the vin code is saying 5.4 so somebody screwed up and if thats the case i wouldnt buy that


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

ok if you want see. I could sent oasis report to you so you can see what problem with engines.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

ok i sent u a pm to send it to a email i use more often


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

You can also decode the VIN on this Motorcraft web site.

http://www.motorcraft.com/catalog.do?goto=vin


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

BTW it comes up as a 6.4 on the Motorcraft web site.

Just my .02¢


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

LOL. That VIN decoder is mess up on the Ford Trucks web site.

I just entered my F550 VIN and it came up with the gas motor when in fact it's a 6.4.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

StoneDevil;737112 said:


> well like i said i ran that vin and i have used that site and that motor is a 5.4 gas and not the 6.4 deisel and not going to site here all day and argue the facts. i know what there site says but the vin is saying soming different


Well, I just left the truck 5 minutes ago. I know the truck and the owner well. I too am not going to argue the facts. Trust me, it's a 6.4, ace .


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Stovedevil already know it 6.4L when he read.


Why didn't Ford buy that truck back after #2 engines

If it was me I would demand another truck


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Milwaukee;737636 said:


> Stovedevil already know it 6.4L when he read.
> 
> Why didn't Ford buy that truck back after #2 engines
> 
> If it was me I would demand another truck


Bear in mind this truck now has 90k. There are not many with that many miles yet, so who knows what's in store for the rest. I honestly don't think it's a lemon, I think it's one that is experiencing what happens when you try and use one for what it's designed purpose is. The cab has been off now for 3 engines. Check out the one pic and see why it reeeaaaally sucks that the cab has to come off..........the bed does too!!


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Well that was an interesting read! HAHA. I would definitly recomend a 6.4 to anybody. They are solid motors. I saw a post about oil filters on page 4, the statement was incorrect. On a 6.0l powerstroke only a motorcraft filter should be used. Motorcraft patent this filter meaning it can not be reproduced exactly. Weve been seeing 6.0l with long crank issues because all aftermarket filters are shorter than the motorcraft one. This allows oil to drain out of oil filter resovior and into crankcase causing longer cranks because it doesnt close the drainback valve. Its a minor issue, but a issue. Same with fuel filters. As far as removing cabs its EASY!!!!!! My first cab took me 2 hours to remove, now i can do it in about one, granted ive only removed 6.0l cabs and one expedition body. Yes it sucks when it as an aftertmarket body like that f-450. The 6.4l have been running very strong so far, a few radiator problems, and nothing else major. They have had no more issues than the rest of the dpf equipped trucks, they were all having minor issues.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Interesting post wewille. My only point in all of this was that now that some are getting more and more miles, we're seeing the problems erupting. Similar to 6.0l issues, but it seems that their problems were happening prematurely. I honestly think anyone would be better off buying a 6.0l with some miles on it. Like I stated before, I bought 2 with a buddie and he's decided to keep both. One has 220k now and the other close to 150k. They run and drive awesome, the 220k is a little cold blooded if not plugged in, but still starts on it's own. 150k just had an alternator go, no biggie. We're looking at another (an 06) that has 110k now. I did a history report on the vin and it had major problems around 10k or so. Turbo stuff, head gaskets, etc. Nothing since. I feel that once they're fixed right, that's it. Good trucks IMHO, especially to work them. Personally, I prefer to sit in the comfort of my GM's, but to each his own.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Racor manufactures the 6.0 and 6.4 oil and fuel filters for Motorcraft. So, obviously you're safe to use either brands. As for some of the other filters available, I'd stay away from them.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

got-h2o;738146 said:


> Interesting post wewille. My only point in all of this was that now that some are getting more and more miles, we're seeing the problems erupting. Similar to 6.0l issues, but it seems that their problems were happening prematurely. I honestly think anyone would be better off buying a 6.0l with some miles on it. Like I stated before, I bought 2 with a buddie and he's decided to keep both. One has 220k now and the other close to 150k. They run and drive awesome, the 220k is a little cold blooded if not plugged in, but still starts on it's own. 150k just had an alternator go, no biggie. We're looking at another (an 06) that has 110k now. I did a history report on the vin and it had major problems around 10k or so. Turbo stuff, head gaskets, etc. Nothing since. I feel that once they're fixed right, that's it. Good trucks IMHO, especially to work them. Personally, I prefer to sit in the comfort of my GM's, but to each his own.


I agree they are having some trouble, but all manufacturers are having some diffuculty. The 6.0l was a great engine, if one does egr cooler deletes, headstuds and if they choose to run a tuner get a good one like sct, then they will be trouble free. I agree your gm is the smoothest, nicest handling heavy duty truck on the road.

ZOMBONI, i never said you werent safe using something other than motorcraft, but it is a fact other filters will cause longer cranks. 99.9% of the time the operator will not notice it. I personally ran a purolator in my 6.0l never noticed it. But it is a fact, ive fixed trucks just by changing to motorcraft filter. And no i dont work for ford or motorcraft, so im not trying to sell it to ya, i work in an independent shop that fixes everything. I do however go to manufacturer traing so i can stay as up to date as possible in my industry, and the ford instructor told me that, and showed me severeal different filters, they were a little bit shorter. I will try to dig some of that info up if you would like?


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

wewille all I said was that you're safe to use either Motorcraft or Racor because of what you mentioned. I never accused you of saying it's not safe to run other brands. Just merely pointing out that one doesn't have to run out and get the Motorcraft branded filter to have the only correctly sized filter.

Additionally, Purolator gets their filters for the 6.0 and 6.4 from Racor as well.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

I understand i was just giving out a piece of information. I dont mean to ruffle any feathers.


----------

